# Whats Up



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Greetings.

I am currently looking at selling my 95 S10 SS and picking up an 03 Sentra SE-R Spec V. What I want to know is how much you guys got these things for out the door... lowest price I could get out the door here is 18,200, a bit more than I want to spend (thats 16,115 for the car plus tax and liscense... a loaded one too).

It looks like these run mid 15's stock, thats good, right where my truck is. I browsed around a bit and found some mod info, but alot of you used abbreviations that I've never heard of. I know what I/H/E is, but what are the other major ones, and do they void the warranty? Are any turbos or S/C kits in the works?

I'm 18 years old and this will be the first car that I buy/pay for on my own. I will also be paying the increase over my current insurance rate. How much is it to insure one of these?

Thanks in advance for answering my questions... I'm sure they have been asked a million times before.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

18 out the door isn't bad, it right around what most of us (including myself) have paid. I/H/E will void your warranty if they cause a problem. Other than that, there are a few companies working on a turbo charger but i dont think any one has relesed a kit yet...im 17 years old and i pay 800 dollars per year for liabilty insurance on my Spec, I dont know about your driving record so i dont know how much it wil cost you...hope you get your spec soon.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

I've got 2 tickets but neither have hit my insurance... got lucky and got traffic school both times. I have a 3.0 gpa so i get good student discount too.

I wanted to pay about 17 out the door for it... anyone get one that cheap? I probably wont buy till around Labor day, I'm leaving for the summer next week, and have run out of buying time, so hopefully the 2003's will be discounted then... I dont like the look for the 2004.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah, I think you could get it 17k out the door. Mine as a lot more, but I have leather and I got it a while ago. Have you tried getting internet quotes?


BS- removed balance shafts (frees up 5-10 hp)
P- pulley
MM- motor mounts to minimize wheel hop
KS- desensitized knock sensor
TA- timing advanced

I wouldn't do KS, I'm still not sold on the reliability of it.

There are a few turbos in production. There's one that will supposedly come with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Thanks. I've tried online pricing, it comes up with like 16200 plus tax and liscense, and thats without any options.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i got mine for 16,900 out the door, but without any options, but i got the micro filters and the floor mats for free from the dealer.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

i paid around !7300 for mine...didnt get the RF audio package, and no sunroof...payin $171 a month, after a $9000 downpayment. i dont pay insurance, so i dont know how much that is..
might as well get one without the RF package just to save yourself the money to put to just upgrading the system later on...


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

micro filters?? wth are those??


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

VibrantSpecV said:


> *18 out the door isn't bad, it right around what most of us (including myself) have paid. I/H/E will void your warranty if they cause a problem. Other than that, there are a few companies working on a turbo charger but i dont think any one has relesed a kit yet...im 17 years old and i pay 800 dollars per year for liabilty insurance on my Spec, I dont know about your driving record so i dont know how much it wil cost you...hope you get your spec soon. *


Seeing as how you are paying for liability insurance only, this has to mean that the car has already been paid for. And seeing how you are only 17 years old that means mommy and daddy paid for the car. But my guess is they offered to buy you a car, and you were like, "I want one of those new SpecV's, thier cool, and fast too" and then your dad sighed in relief after being afraid you were going to ask for a WRX or a new Evo, or a BMW, Lexus, Audi. He's thinking "nissan" it cant be too expensive, and he's right, to him buying you an $18k car is nothing, whenever he could have probly afforded you a new car that costs twice that. Just like every other kid at your highschool that drives their LUXURY EURO manually shifting their automatic pretending they know what they're doing like Ricky Racer. Sorry for venting all the anger but I still look back about 4 years ago being 16 and riding the stinky ass bus to school and getting off infront of school to see a hundred "joe blow"s and "dumb bitches" pulling up in their $40k cars that cost $10k a year to insure, $5k a year in maintainance and get 12 or so mpg. I was never "poor" or anything, but who the hell has that kind of cheese..... well a lot of people and whenever i do and i have kids, i'm going to make sure they're driving hottest rides of their time. But trust me they will at least know a thing or two about the car so that when someone says "nice car" and asks them a question about it, they wont get that stupid look on their face and say "i dont know, i think it's a V8, my dad bought it for me???"

if i'm way off, just disregard all the previous bullshit. If you are only 17 and drive a nice car that you dont pay for, just dont forget to hug your parents goodnite.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

RB26...your just an idiot.

Yes, my parents could have easily afforded to buy me a brand new BMW..just like you want to when you have kids "whenever i do and i have kids, i'm going to make sure they're driving hottest rides of their time." BUT, i didnt want a BMW, So what the hell are you talking crap about? 

While you were going to high school at 16...jealous of the kids you wanted to be like.....i was going to college Full Time, so i think i deserved a car, it not like i put my parents under tons of stress

And my dad didnt 'sigh' when i told him i want a sentra..he didnt care what car i wanted as long as i paid for insurace...so one again, suck mydik becaue your entire arguement is flawed

Next time, dont talk shit about people you dont even know


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

VibrantSpecV said:


> *RB26...your just an idiot.
> 
> Yes, my parents could have easily afforded to buy me a brand new BMW..just like you want to when you have kids "whenever i do and i have kids, i'm going to make sure they're driving hottest rides of their time." BUT, i didnt want a BMW, So what the hell are you talking crap about?
> 
> ...


relax man. did you not read what i wrote? plus i stated *"if i'm way off, just disregard all the previous bullshit."* because most of all i was just talkin shit about the "generalization" of kids who don't know what they have. Just don't take anything in life for granted that is all.
peace out homie

queeeeeeef


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

CorNut said:


> *micro filters?? wth are those?? *


It filters the air inside the cabin when you run the Heater/Vents/AC. It's a $49 option.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *relax man. did you not read what i wrote? plus i stated "if i'm way off, just disregard all the previous bullshit." because most of all i was just talkin shit about the "generalization" of kids who don't know what they have. Just don't take anything in life for granted that is all.
> peace out homie
> 
> queeeeeeef *


Then maybe you should have talked about the "general" instead of singling me out..homie


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

thats why he said if im off, disregard the comments
o well


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

how about not whoring my topic instead asshat.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

who was that for? 

and [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

you and the other guy

I cant find anyone willing to beat this dealer's price.. what do you guys reccomend I do to try to get them to go a bit cheaper?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

what the hell did you mean by whoring your topic???


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

well, you could tell the salesman that your interested in another brand car that you can get a better deal on....and that your leaning towards that car instead of the spec..if the salesman really wants to sell the car, he might come down to stop you from gettin the other one...
could work, but im no expert when it comes to buying cars


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

rageman said:


> *what the hell did you mean by whoring your topic??? *


obviously you havent been active on many boards. whoring is making posts that hijack a topic.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

well, ive been posting on message boards for awhile now, going on 2-3 years maybe, and ive never come across the term "whoring a topic"...
anyway, you said it means that someone is "hijacking a topic"..
now what does that mean, lol
did i take the topic hostage or something???


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Yes. You deviated from the topic at hand. I dont appreciate that when I'm trying to get a question answered.


----------

